# Living values



## DeLamar.J (Jul 27, 2004)

The paradox of our time in history is that we have taller buildings but shorter tempers, wider freeways, but narrower viewpoints. We spend more, but have less, we buy more, but enjoy less. We have bigger houses and smaller families, more conveniences, but less time. We have more degrees but less sense, more knowledge, but less judgment, more experts, yet more problems, more medicine, but less wellness. 

We drink too much, smoke too much, spend too recklessly, laugh too little, drive too fast, get too angry, stay up too late, get up too tired, read too little, watch TV too much, and pray too seldom. We have multiplied our possessions, but reduced our values. We talk too much, love too seldom, and hate too often. 

We've learned how to make a living, but not a life. We've added years to life not life to years. We've been all the way to the moon and back, but have trouble crossing the street to meet a new neighbor. We conquered outer space but not inner space. We've done larger things, but not better things. 

We've cleaned up the air, but polluted the soul. We've conquered the atom, but not our prejudice. We write more, but learn less. We plan more, but accomplish less. We've learned to rush, but not to wait. We build more computers to hold more information, to produce more copies than ever, but we communicate less and less. 

These are the times of fast foods and slow digestion, big men and small character, steep profits and shallow relationships. These are the days of two incomes but more divorce, fancier houses, but broken homes. These are days of quick trips, disposable diapers, throwaway morality, one night stands, overweight bodies, and pills that do everything from cheer, to quiet, to kill. It is a time when there is much in the showroom window and nothing in the stockroom. A time when technology can bring this letter to you, and a time when you can choose either to share this insight, or to just hit delete. 

Remember, spend some time with your loved ones, because they are not going to be around forever. 


Remember, say a kind word to someone who looks up to you in awe, because that little person soon will grow up and leave your side 

Remember, to give a warm hug to the one next to you, because that is the only treasure you can give with your heart and it doesn't cost a cent. 

Remember, to say, "I love you" to your partner and your loved ones, but most of all mean it. A kiss and an embrace will mend hurt when it comes from deep inside of you. 

Remember to hold hands and cherish the moment for someday that person will not be there any more. 

Give time to love, give time to speak, and give time to share the precious thoughts in your mind. 

AND ALWAYS REMEMBER: Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, 
but by the moments that take our breath away.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 27, 2004)

Quote
Remember, spend some time with your loved ones, because they are not going to be around forever. 


Remember, say a kind word to someone who looks up to you in awe, because that little person soon will grow up and leave your side 

Remember, to give a warm hug to the one next to you, because that is the only treasure you can give with your heart and it doesn't cost a cent. 

Remember, to say, "I love you" to your partner and your loved ones, but most of all mean it. A kiss and an embrace will mend hurt when it comes from deep inside of you. 

Remember to hold hands and cherish the moment for someday that person will not be there any more. 

Give time to love, give time to speak, and give time to share the precious thoughts in your mind. 

AND ALWAYS REMEMBER: Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, 
but by the moments that take our breath away.
========================================================

How verry true

Nice post thanks  :asian:


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jul 27, 2004)

awesome post!!!


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 28, 2004)

Delamar, did you write that?


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jul 29, 2004)

No, Im not that good.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 29, 2004)

It might be a good idea to quote your source, then.  :asian:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 29, 2004)

I've gotten that in e-mails from time to time.  I find it way too reactionary...and far too easy to counter.

It is also way too pessimistic. 


Regards,

Steve Scott


----------



## Tgace (Jul 29, 2004)

Find a time machine and go back to a date that you think was "idyllic" and spend a few years there. Id bet dimes to dollars you would want to come back. "The Grass is Greener"....and all that. Your life is what you make of it right here and now. My great, great, great grandfathers probably thought that the times they live in sucked too.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jul 30, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> It might be a good idea to quote your source, then.  :asian:


I was e-mailed to me by a friend, and I dont know where I he got it, so I guess I could put e-mailed by friend mayby?


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 30, 2004)

Works for me, bro!  Thanks!


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 1, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> I was e-mailed to me by a friend, and I dont know where I he got it, so I guess I could put e-mailed by friend mayby?


Hi DeLamar,J  , i believe the original source of this quote is of all people George Carlin.  I had this quote given to me a long time ago and that was the author noted.  I sometimes pass this along in my yoga classes, and i always get a great reaction.  

Peace 

Kenpo Mama :asian: 

A wonderful Message by George Carlin​The paradox of our time in history is that we have taller buildings​but shorter tempers, wider freeways, but narrower viewpoints. We spend more,​but have less.​​We buy more, but enjoy less. We have bigger houses and smaller​families, more conveniences, but less time. We have more degrees but less​sense, more knowledge, but less judgment, more experts, yet more problems,​more medicine, but less wellness.​We drink too much, smoke too much, spend too recklessly, laugh too​little, drive too fast, get too angry, stay up too late, get up too tired, read too​little, watch TV too much, and pray too seldom. We have multiplied our​possessions, but reduced our values.​We talk too much, love too seldom, and hate too often. We've learned​how to make a living, but not a life. We've added years to life not life to years.​We've been all the way to the moon and back, but have trouble​crossing the street to meet a new neighbor. We conquered outer space but not​inner space. We've done larger things, but not better things.​We've cleaned up the air, but polluted the soul. We've conquered​the atom, but not our prejudice. We write more, but learn less. We plan​more, but accomplish less. We've learned to rush, but not to wait. We build​more computers to hold more information, to produce more copies than​ever, but we communicate less and less.​These are the times of fast foods and slow digestion, big men and​small character, steep profits and shallow relationships. These are the​days of two incomes but more divorce, fancier houses, but broken homes. These​are days of quick trips, disposable diapers, throwaway morality, one​night stands, overweight bodies, and pills that do everything from​cheer, to quiet, to kill.​It is a time when there is much in the showroom window and nothing​in the stockroom. A time when technology can bring this letter to you,​and a time when you can choose either to share this insight, or to just hit​delete.​

Remember, spend some time with your loved ones, because they are​not going to be around forever.​​Remember, say a kind word to someone who looks up to you in awe,​because that little person soon will grow up and leave your side.​

Remember to give a warm hug to the one next to you, because that​is the only treasure you can give with your heart and it doesn't cost a cent.​​Remember, to say, "I love you" to your partner and your loved ones,​but most of all mean it. A kiss and an embrace will mend hurt when it comes​from deep inside of you.​​Remember to hold hands and cherish the moment for someday that person will not be there again. Give time to love, give time to speak and give time to share the precious thoughts in your mind.​


----------



## Adept (Nov 14, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> I've gotten that in e-mails from time to time. I find it way too reactionary...and far too easy to counter.
> 
> It is also way too pessimistic.


 Agreed. Sounds poetic and all, but says nothing of any substance and backs nothing up. Considering society today is one of the most liberal at any time during human history, I can't see the reason for claiming people have narrower view-points. And while not everyone will cross the street to talk to a neighbour, at least we can talk to any neighbour we want regardless of race or gender.

 A lot of bunk, if you ask me.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 16, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Find a time machine and go back to a date that you think was "idyllic" and spend a few years there. Id bet dimes to dollars you would want to come back. "The Grass is Greener"....and all that. Your life is what you make of it right here and now. My great, great, great grandfathers probably thought that the times they live in sucked too.


Amen to that! One day people are going to say,
 these were the good old days.

 That better not be me in rocking chair, with my pipe, waiting for the aliens to retrieve their probe!


----------



## Marginal (Apr 19, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Amen to that! One day people are going to say,
> these were the good old days.
> 
> That better not be me in rocking chair, with my pipe, waiting for the aliens to retrieve their probe!



Smoking during a medical procedure? That's right out.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 19, 2005)

Marginal said:
			
		

> Smoking during a medical procedure? That's right out.


Lol!, wonder if they know what anesthetic is?


----------

